# TWRP + Root on Doogee Shoot 2 [ a little help needed ]



## lZKoce (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello all,

I want to install TWRP and root my phone Doogee Shoot 2. Reasons I want to do this:

- remove bloatware
- flash official stock ROM from manifacturer [ phone doesn't update correctly ]
- swap the boot animation for the awesome Cyanogemod 10 boot anime. Because it's awesome. Did I mention it's awesome? It's really cool.
- perhaps change the file system for the cache ( not the data though)

Anyhow, this is what I have done so far.

- bootloader unlocked ( done from the developer options of the phone)
- USB drivers for Mediatek devices installed (mt6580 )
- downloaded TWRP specifically for this model
- downloaded SP flash tools

I open SP flash tool as admin. I choose the correct scatter file for the ROM. I thick only "recovery" and double click to choose the TWRP ROM. Click on "Download" button. Power off the phone and then connect it while the SP flash tool is in "download" mode. Aaand nothing happens. What am I missing ? Here's a shot:






EDIT : OK, I found the problem. I did not install the Mediatek drivers properly. Added them thourgh device manager and phone was properly recognized.


----------



## atienzasherwin (Apr 11, 2018)

hmm, hi hoow did you installed the* usb drivers*?


----------

